# hey frnds... i need ur help... **ORKUT**



## kool (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi dear Friends,

Today I need your help, in my entire life I never hurted any girl/boy.  Yesterday I checked my ORKUT scrapbook, and found someone has scrapped me with offensive/abusive language. * He has also copied my photo from my album to his profile and made that profile by my fake name with offensive content. * It’s really shocking for me, I really really really felt bad. I didn’t study from 2 days due to depression. Till now I thought that posting girl’s profile is not safe on net, but now boys are also not safe. Posting Pictures on net is dangerous for anyone. I removed my all photographs from album and deleted my all personal WebPages. 

Can u do one favor for me? Plzzzzzzz click on this link: 

*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=2056464183949993957 

and Report as abuse by clicking on *REPORT ABUSE button!!* after reporting abuse by 50 peoples it will automatically deleted!! 

plz plz plz plz plz help........

---SAURAV


----------



## ravi.xolve (Jan 17, 2007)

i ve clicked it


----------



## kool (Jan 17, 2007)

ravi.xolve said:
			
		

> i ve clicked it



thnx.. i need only 35 Frnds, as my other 15 frnds already have done this.


----------



## 24online (Jan 17, 2007)

thats why most ppl dont post their images on public sites.. 


reported abuse....


----------



## mediator (Jan 17, 2007)

I did my part!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2007)

this very littke things bro a paki boy hacked my friend id and passwoerd


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

me too reported that.

just relax dude.


----------



## kool (Jan 17, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> this very littke things bro a paki boy hacked my friend id and passwoerd



*this is not little thing for me,* i'm 20 year old student who never smoked, drunk, never watched porn movie...... i never hurted any girl... now think how i'm feeling after watching my own pic by a fake id with offensive language. i dont know who did this...... and why??

today i deleted my all webpages from Hi5,bebo, multiply, photobucket. I hate mentally sick person who like to do such type of weired things.
----
By the way, i hope you guys will definately halp me. 
---
thnx all... and *keep Reporting...... *


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

i did that.....ooops i mean i  reported abuse


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 18, 2007)

> *this is not little thing for me,* i'm 20 year old student who never smoked, drunk, never watched porn movie...... i never hurted any girl... now think how i'm feeling after watching my own pic by a fake id with offensive language. i dont know who did this...... and why??
> 
> today i deleted my all webpages from Hi5,bebo, multiply, photobucket. I hate mentally sick person who like to do such type of weired things.
> ----
> ...


 i'am 22 year old student and same habbit.So u r able trace him or trace his ip


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 18, 2007)

I have also reported and done my part!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2007)

I have reported too...


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

reported


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 18, 2007)

reported 
 next time do keep ur eyes and ear open for keeping ur privacy


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Me reported too.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 18, 2007)

reported , bt man hw can u be so naive . U r abt to  step out into d real wrld , n start a new life . H w can u be so careless , or xpect tht such things dont/wont happen . 

Btw why dont u use picasa , flickr or something else to share photos 

If you're bothered by the fact that the pics in your album can be
copied and saved by everyone then kindly visit this link...
*help.orkut.com/support/bin/request...=feature&contact_type=feature&submit=Continue

and check the "Restrict the copy and paste function for photos" option.

If a sufficient number of people suggest this, the orkut team will
definitely take necessary actions...

This will only take a minute to do but will ensure us our privacy and
peace of mind permanently... Pls do this and pass this message on to
everyone in your friend list as well, its not like other messages. its a effort by orkut team to make it better.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2007)

reported...done from mine side.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2007)

Reported...


----------



## ruthless (Jan 18, 2007)

Reported


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 18, 2007)

Thread reported....
lets see what orkut people do now!
 now one million dollar question?

*Is it safe to upload your pics online*


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 18, 2007)

Reported! That is ridiculous some mental guy ...


----------



## krrrish (Jan 18, 2007)

reprted abuse ..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 18, 2007)

Its never safe to upload ur pics...........(but i hv some on orkut )
Thts why we hv gt these avatars!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 18, 2007)

muahahahahaah... I know that person who copied u must b lame.. but gimme a break.. why do u need to b so tense and not eat or b depressed?? bah.. nnewys reported.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 18, 2007)

done it bro....


----------



## Chirag (Jan 18, 2007)

Reported. Thats why i hate orkut.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

i had a big laugh when i saw this...............u should have replied him back.....
he's a complete psycho spammer


----------



## kool (Jan 18, 2007)

*is it possible2know his IP address or email id???*


----------



## sounik (Jan 18, 2007)

done reporting


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

kool said:
			
		

> *this is not little thing for me,* i'm 20 year old student who never smoked, drunk, never watched porn movie...... i never hurted any girl... now think how i'm feeling after watching my own pic by a fake id with offensive language. i dont know who did this...... and why??
> 
> [/b]


hows all this related to ur id being hacked....???


----------



## prankie (Jan 18, 2007)

Reported..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hows all this related to ur id being hacked....???



yep.
thats why i had a big laugh


----------



## kool (Jan 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hows all this related to ur id being hacked....???



coz i'm depressed.....


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

*REPORTED*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

plz closed this thread


----------



## kool (Jan 19, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> plz closed this thread



why?????? You can close this topic, but after reporting by atleast 35people!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

bro its useless nothing new


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 20, 2007)

reported


----------



## kool (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi friends,

that guy sent me this JAVA SCRIPT: 

*javascript:i=0;sar=document.getElementsByTagName('TEXTAREA').item(0).value;document.body.innerHTML+='<iframe name="TextFlooding" width="680" height="430"></iframe>';document.forms[1].target='TextFlooding';setInterval("document.getElementsByTagName('TEXTAREA').item(0).value=sar +' '+ i;a=submitForm(document.forms[1], 'submit', '');i++",2000);void(0)*

can anyone tell me what is this?? I didn't tried this..


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2007)

kool said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> that guy sent me this JAVA SCRIPT:
> 
> ...




Did you try posting it in the URL bar and hitting the Enter key? Below the profile, the same profile will be created and refreshed over and over again. I've reported it too. I get so irritated with these fake profiles. I'm pasting these fake profiles link to Orkut himself. I'll check for sometime. If I still find those fake communities and ids, I'm gonna start flooding his email ID


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 21, 2007)

Repoted bro


----------



## Anindya (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr. Kool, Can u give us his mail id or his name?


----------



## pranavrahul (Jan 21, 2007)

reported it...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 25, 2007)

OK, I've reported the profile too.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jan 25, 2007)

reported


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 25, 2007)

Done. But, it isnt still getting deleted. It should have crossed 50 by now.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2007)

u sure that u need 50 reports to delete a profile


----------



## kool (Jan 27, 2007)

yaaaa
__________
yaaaa


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 27, 2007)

I got deleted my two profiles on orkut for abusing pakistan and pakistanis


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 27, 2007)

Reported. 

^^ Why would you do that? 

Aditya


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 27, 2007)

*DONT WORRY BRO. WE'RE WITH YOU.........."REPORTED ABUSE".... and F**K ORKUT....*


----------



## din4204u (Jan 27, 2007)

reported.....i wonder why people do this.be safe man.....and btw this dude is still not deleted.


----------



## kool (Jan 27, 2007)

why this profile is still existing???? i think more than 50 peoples repoted it.
__________
plzzzzz guyz.... do something...


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2007)

Even i did my part.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 27, 2007)

Reported
Relax,evil ones always get punished.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Mr. Kool, Can u give us his mail id or his name?



i dnt know his email id. and also in that profile no email id is mentioned!!


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 4, 2007)

reported it.. but really dude.. ur id is really f****d up.. thats y i deleted my orkut account.. hate it..


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 4, 2007)

kool said:
			
		

> i dnt know his email id. and also in that profile no email id is mentioned!!


hmm.... reported.... with a link to this thread as the description.

@Kool: Look, it IS very annoying, for sure. But at least you know that there are people here who are willing to help. Things like this shouldn't affect you like this. Don't let stuff like some social networking site affect your real life, okay? 

P.S. - I am nineteen

P.P.S. - Someone once made a hate community against me 
with no other members


----------



## kool (Feb 4, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> hmm.... reported.... with a link to this thread as the description.
> 
> @Kool: Look, it IS very annoying, for sure. But at least you know that there are people here who are willing to help. Things like this shouldn't affect you like this. Don't let stuff like some social networking site affect your real life, okay?
> 
> ...



thnx bro...... now i'm kool, i mean realxed!! and thnx 2 all digit guyz!!! 

bhar mein jaye......... ORKUT.........


----------



## coolendra (Feb 4, 2007)

reported bogus  too !!....


----------



## kool (Feb 21, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Mr. Kool, Can u give us his mail id or his name?




Hey buddy........... i found his email id: *RAGINGSTORM_3381@yahoo.co.in*

now what should i do now for removing my fake profile???


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 22, 2007)

Reported.....


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 6, 2008)

the profile still exists... 
nobody deleted it ?

P.S - sorry for bumping old thread..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

reported


----------



## max_demon (Feb 6, 2008)

i dunno where to report , btw check his s(crap) . see what i have written

wtf , i never bothered to see the last page or date , sorry


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2008)

Orkut does not allow us to report abuse on behalf of you. It requires you to follow this link and send some solid proof.


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 6, 2008)

hats off to rohan!!
he always gives u some valid info!!!
keep it up!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2008)

talkingcomet said:


> hats off to rohan!!
> he always gives u some valid info!!!
> keep it up!!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

but what type to report in ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> but what type to report in ?


impersonation*

Edit:Correct spelling courtesy of CINTEL ENTRINO


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

^^
its impersonation


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> ^^
> its impersonation


Oh, thats why FF was showing a dotted red line under it!
Thanks!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

But reporting impersonisation requires a valid photo ID card. how can i provide that on behalf of @kool ?

tell me how u all reported ?


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 7, 2008)

u can's report impersonation on behalf of kool!!
i think u can just report abuse!!
coz the profile is full of abusive language!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

Ive reported...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 7, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i dunno where to report , btw check his s(crap) . see what i have written




I just saw ur scrap.... man, i always thot u were pretty shareef types, i mean u like genelia and al... Never knew u were just one of us  

@Creator of this thread... y did u post a nude kinda pic in ur profile man?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

reported


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

Reported.....


----------

